
Ssh-uncopy-id: A script to remove a ssh pub key from a remote host - ilpianista
https://gitlab.com/snippets/11229
======
ilpianista
I uploaded it as soon as I finished and tested it, there's still a lot to do,
but I'm surprised nothing like this already exists?!

------
niksmac
Would be nice, I've contributed to a mac port of ssh-copy-id once. Looking
forward for your release.

